# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  من یه نظام قدیمم با کلی درد

## Interstellar

سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
 نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم

----------


## man4005

بمونی بدتر میشه . خیلی سخته واقعا با این شرایط تمرکز کردن . بازم تصمیم با خودته

----------


## فرهود

> سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
> اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
> یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
> و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
> متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
> خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
> اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
>  نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
> انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم


میتونم بپرسم ساعت مطالعه‌ات چقدر بوده؟

----------


## Interstellar

> میتونم بپرسم ساعت مطالعه‌ات چقدر بوده؟



قبل عید 9تا10 ساعت
بعد عید بالای12 ساعت
منتها مشکلم عدم تمرکز وافکار منفی بود که ساعت مفیدو کم می کرد

----------


## Bhniya

> سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
> اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
> یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
> و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
> متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
> خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
> اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
>  نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
> انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم


دختر داییت خودش چه رشته ای می خونه؟؟

----------


## Interstellar

> دختر داییت خودش چه رشته ای می خونه؟؟


سال دیگه کنکور داره ولی از لحاظ مالی سطحشون بالاس میخواد دخترش سختی نکشه تو زندگیش :Yahoo (12):

----------


## فرهود

> قبل عید 9تا10 ساعت
> بعد عید بالای12 ساعت
> منتها مشکلم عدم تمرکز وافکار منفی بود که ساعت مفیدو کم می کرد


پس مشکل ساعت مطالعه پایین نیست،در مورد تمرکز که میگی، تمرکز چیزی نیست که چند روزه بدست بیاد در واقع یه نوع عادت هست مثلاً وقتی میری سر درس ریاضی قشنگ همه چی اطرافت مرتبه و خودت هم خیالت راحت مشغول تست زدن میشی ولی فکر کنم همونطوری که خودتون گفتید حواستون روی درس نیست

----------


## Interstellar

> پس مشکل ساعت مطالعه پایین نیست،در مورد تمرکز که میگی، تمرکز چیزی نیست که چند روزه بدست بیاد در واقع یه نوع عادت هست مثلاً وقتی میری سر درس ریاضی قشنگ همه چی اطرافت مرتبه و خودت هم خیالت راحت مشغول تست زدن میشی ولی فکر کنم همونطوری که خودتون گفتید حواستون روی درس نیست


می دونی دیگه هیچ راهی ندارم باید قبول شم هر جور شده فقط این عاشق شدن خیلی سطح فکریمو اورده پایین

----------


## ssamank

> سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
> اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
> یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
> و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
> متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
> خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
> اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
>  نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
> انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم


همین دختر داییت که اینده ات رو بخاطرش خراب کردی فردا میره با یکی پولدار تر ازدواج میکنه اونموقع میفهمی نباید تمرکزت رو بی خود از دست میدادی و باید تو وهله اول برای خودت درس میخوندی نه دختر داییت

----------


## shayandrama

یه سال دیگه ام پشت کنکور بمون هم یه چیز خوب قبول شی هم یه چیز خوب پیدا کنی چون فکر نمی کنم دختر داییت بهترین باشه تو ایران! بالاخره یه بهترشو پیدا می کنی یه روزم که سنت رفت بالاتر به گذشت میخندی والا... راستی اگه سنت زیاده خب بهت حق میدم ولی اگه هم سن سال ماهایی عاشق نشی بهتره چون اکثرمون تو این زیاد جو گیر میشم زود عاشق میشیم

----------


## Bhniya

> سال دیگه کنکور داره ولی از لحاظ مالی سطحشون بالاس میخواد دخترش سختی نکشه تو زندگیش


خوب پس ببین اون دختره پزشک یا دندون پزشک یا داروساز نیست که پدرش بگه تو هم بیا مثلا این 3 رشته رو قبول بشو تا در سطحش باشی..این از این!
وقتی ه پدرش این حرف رو به تو می زنه تو باید بشینی با خودت فک کنی که چرا اینا اینقدر واسشون مهمه تو این 3 رشته رو قبول بشی! مگه با رشته های دیگه نمی شه ازدواج کرد و زندگی خوبی داشت؟؟؟
این که فقط می خوان تو به موقعیت خوبی برسی و پولدار بشی بعدش اونا دخترشونو که اصلا در سطح تو نیست (حداقل همین الان نش ) این یه جور توهین و ظلمه...عین این می مونه بهت بگن ما تو رو به خاطر خودت نمی خوایم...ب خاطر پولت می خوایم هر وقت دندون پزشک یا داروساز شدی و پولدار شدی بهت دختر می دیم !!
ب نظر من یه تجدید نظر جدی کن اگه فردا قبول هم شدی رفتی خواستگاری همزمان یه فوق تخصص که وضعش خیلی بهتر از تو هست اومد خواستگاریش دخترشونو به تو نمی دن ! می دن به اون.
ارزششو نداره.

----------


## Interstellar

> یه سال دیگه ام پشت کنکور بمون هم یه چیز خوب قبول شی هم یه چیز خوب پیدا کنی چون فکر نمی کنم دختر داییت بهترین باشه تو ایران! بالاخره یه بهترشو پیدا می کنی یه روزم که سنت رفت بالاتر به گذشت میخندی والا... راستی اگه سنت زیاده خب بهت حق میدم ولی اگه هم سن سال ماهایی عاشق نشی بهتره چون اکثرمون تو این زیاد جو گیر میشم زود عاشق میشیم


بهترین دختر ایرانه بدون شک من مشکلم با پدرشه
وگرنه اونم دوستم داره 
میگم پدرش بهانه نداشته باشه روز خواستگاری

----------


## shayandrama

به نظرم در درجه اول واسه خودت بخون (حالا هر چی که میخونی) نه واسه کس دیگه ای و این که نگران نباش خوب تر از خوبم هست تو پیدا نکردی من خودم واست زن میگیرم این جوریم راحت تری نمیخواد بری منت دایی عمو.. اینا رو بکشی

----------


## فرهود

> بهترین دختر ایرانه بدون شک من مشکلم با پدرشه
> وگرنه اونم دوستم داره 
> میگم پدرش بهانه نداشته باشه روز خواستگاری


ببین نه تنها الان بلکه در مقاطع دیگر زندگی‌ات هم باید بین چیز های مختلف فاصله بذاری مثلاً در مورد  خودت باید یک دیوار بین عشق و درس خوندنت بکشی چون اگه قرار باشه این دو تا رو با هم قاطی کنی تو هیچ کدوم موفق نمی شی.

----------


## Bhniya

> بهترین دختر ایرانه بدون شک من مشکلم با پدرشه
> وگرنه اونم دوستم داره 
> میگم پدرش بهانه نداشته باشه روز خواستگاری


بهترین دختر ایران ها؟؟؟...داداش کور شدی بدجور.

----------


## Interstellar

> ببین نه تنها الان بلکه در مقاطع دیگر زندگی‌ات هم باید بین چیز های مختلف تمایز بذاری مثلاً در مورد  خودت باید یک دیوار بین عشق و درس خوندنت بکشی چون اگه قرار باشه این دو تا رو با هم قاطی کنی تو هیچ کدوم موفق نمی شی.


می دونی تقصیرم نیست به خدا تو نمی دونی چقدر باحیا وماهه
مشکل من این بود که زود عاشق شدم
کاش دو سه سال دیرتر این اتفاق میفتاد

----------


## فرهود

> می دونی تقصیرم نیست به خدا تو نمی دونی چقدر باحیا وماهه
> مشکل من این بود که زود عاشق شدم
> کاش دو سه سال دیرتر این اتفاق میفتاد


تقصیر تو نیست،عشق رو نمی شناسی اگه بهت بگم عشق کور هست باور نمی کنی، درکت می کنم ولی الان باید تصمیم بگیری که برای آیندت میخوای چکار کنی؟

----------


## ffatemeh

من فکر میکنم حتی قبول هم بشی بهت دختر نمیدن. اینا بهانس...پس ایندت رو سر هیچی خراب نکن. به خاطر خودت بخون نه عشقت...

----------


## Sanazbst

بهترین دختر ایران من بودم ها  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Bahar78

نمیخوام ناراحتت کنم یا نا امید ولی برا درس باید تمرکز داشته باشی که اگه مدام به دخترداییت فکر کنی نتیجه نمی گیری اگه فکر میکنی سال بعدم همینی بهتره امسال انتخاب رشته کنی بخاطر خودت. بر حسب تجربه گفتم.

----------


## AShkan Milani

داداش ببین خیلیا رتبه شما ارزوشونه با این رتبه میتونی رادیولوژی پرستاری و ... بری به این فکر کردئی که تا کنکور قبول شدی که دختر بهت نمیدن اگه پزشکی بری 

11 سال باید بخونی تو این 11 سال مطمئن باش هم خودت هم همدمت فاصله میوفته بینتون اینا طبیعته که میگم یه رشته ای مثل پرستاری الان قشنگ وارد کار میشی هم خدا هم خرما

----------


## Interstellar

چرا ازدواج این قدر سخته ابتدایی ترین نیاز زندگی توی چهل سالگی به چه درد می خوره.

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

ی بنده خدایی 6سال پیش کنکوری بود وضعیت مالیشم از دختر کمتر نبود.دختر قول داد ک اگه تربیت معلم قبول بشه خونوادشو راضی کنه برا ازدواج.اون روزی که کارت ورود ب جلسه اومد شبش دختر ب پسر پیام میده ک خواستگار اومده و با هم ب توافق رسیدن.این عین واقعیته.کنکور پسر ک نابود شد.دخترم رفت سمت اونیکه طلا بیشتر میخره و پولدار تره.ببین ما داریم با قانون جنگل زندگی میکنیم.قانون طبیعت.قدرت حرف اول رو میزنه.و پولم قدرت میاره.عزت و احترام میاره.اول جایگاهتو محکم کن بعد خودشون میان سمتت اونوقت شما اجازه داری شرط بزاری.اگه نشد دنیا ب اخر نمیرسه ی دختر دیگه.این عشقیم ک گفتی با کمال احترام عشق نیست.بهش میگن تله احساسی ک توش گیر کردی و تا ازش بیرون نیای فکر میکنی عشقه

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> چرا ازدواج این قدر سخته ابتدایی ترین نیاز زندگی توی چهل سالگی به چه درد می خوره.



ازدواج نیاز ابتدایی نیست نیاز جنسی ابتداییه که با ازدواج رفعش میکنن .ک ب لطف و قوه الهی شرایطش انقد سخته ک ی ربات بگیری تو خونه بهتره.اینجوری بعد ی مدت نسلمونم منقرض میشه شاید تو این خراب شده ی فرجی شد

----------


## Shah1n

*دانشگاه بری یادت میره
برو دانشگاه صدتا از این بهتر ریخته*

----------


## Interstellar

> *دانشگاه بری یادت میره
> برو دانشگاه صدتا از این بهتر ریخته*


عشق اگه دو طرفه باشه خیلی قشنگه تو نمیدونی من مشکلم پدرشه نه خودش
خودش منو قبول داره ولی نمی تونه جلوی پدرش وایسته
میگم این شرطشو رفع کنم تا دیگه دلیلی نباشه

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Interstellar


عشق اگه دو طرفه باشه خیلی قشنگه تو نمیدونی من مشکلم پدرشه نه خودش
خودش منو قبول داره ولی نمی تونه جلوی پدرش وایسته
میگم این شرطشو رفع کنم تا دیگه دلیلی نباشه


من که نگفتم مشکلت چیه برو دانشگاه بهترش پیدا میشه با یه بابای آسونگیر*

----------


## Interstellar

> *
> من که نگفتم مشکلت چیه برو دانشگاه بهترش پیدا میشه با یه بابای آسونگیر*


قلبم قبول نمی کنه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Neo.Healer

چرا بنده خدارو از دخترداییش دلزده میکنید؟! 
هر کسی حق داره عاشق بشه و بنظرش طرف نقابلش بهترینه 
در مورد استارتر...برادر من تو ک میدونی فقط با سا رشته به کسی ک میخوای برسی پس ببین چطوری باید به سه رشته رسید؟! با گریه کردن میشه؟ با فکر و خیال میشه؟! 
پدر ایشون حق دارن دوس داره دخترش وقتی خونه ی پدرش کمبود مالی نداشته خونه ی همسرم نداشته باشه..تازه اینک با وجود سطح بالاتر قبولت کرده و شرط قبولی گذاشته واقعا مردونگی کرده 
شما هم اگ هدفت برات مهمه براش بجنگ.....بجای فکر و خیال باید بخونی مث خر(بلانسبت شما البته) بخون فقط بخون

----------


## AShkan Milani

*داداش من خیلیا دیدم مشابه خودت بودن به قول داداشیا این عشق نیست برو دانشگاه چشم دلت باز میشه میفهمی چه خبره 

الان تومحدودی فکر میکنی بشه نشه همین یدونه ولی همین تو قبول شو برو دانشگاه اگه هوایی  نشدی*

----------


## Shah1n

*بهت پیشنهاد میدم سریال از یاد رفته رو ببین
طرف تو روستا عاشق میشه عروسی میکنه بعدش پزشک میشه عشقش یادش میره تو دانشگاه و با همکلاسیش ازدواج میکنه
سریال هم ایرانیه
حتما ببین چشم و گوشت وا شه*

----------


## nani87

وابسته آدم ها نباش.هیچوقت!ولی وابسته اهدافت باش! شاید امروز حرف منو درک نکنی ولی چندین سال دیگه بامغز و استخون درک میکنی..متاسفانه شما خیلیییی جوانی و نمیدونی دنیا بازیهای عجیبی داره!دقیقا همون کسی تورو خواهدشکست که شب و روز بهش فکرمیکردی!شاید فکر کنی خودخواهانه ست ولی اول ازهمه بخودت فکرکن؛احترام بذار!توهمین الان خودت رو داری خورد میکنی چجور انتظار داری اونها اینکارو نکنن؟درس و پند نمیخوام بدم؛شاید خوشت نیاد از حرفم،ولی من دارم میبینم همین دختردایی که میگی دوستت داره؛یونی که بره حتی اگه اون سه رشته هم نباشه بشما وفا نخواهد کرد!اگردختری کسی رو بخاد هیچکی جلودارش نیست حتا پدرش: )مگراینکه سبک خانواده خیلییی سنتی باشه؛پسرخوب بخودن احترام بذار؛ب آینده ت.فردا اگه واسه خودت کسی نباشی هیچکی چون عاشقته!!!واست وفانخواهد کرد!!هیچکس؛پس لطفا بخاطر خودت؛همین تنها آدمی که همیشه همراهت خواهد بود بشین و تمرکز کن؛بخودت و خوشبختی فکرکن؛تواگر کسی بشی همون داییت میاد خواستگاریت :Yahoo (94): .اگراین رویه ت خوب بود نتیجه میداد..بازم میگم هیچوقت معتاد آدما نباش؛همه یکروز تنهات میذارن،منتهی یکی دیرتر یکی زودتر.اگرفک میکنی خیلی آیه یاسم بدون شمااولین نفری نیستی و نخاهی هم بود که عاشق کسی شدی!که همه چیتو واسش میذاری؛مطمعن باش عاقبت عشق و عاشقی و این داستانا شیرین نیست...خیلی تلخه.پس ازفکر عاشقی بیا بیرون.بذارهمه چی تو زمان خودش اتفاق بیفته.شماتوسنی نیستی که بخای تشکیل خانواده و خواستگاری و..بری؛همین که خانواده ها میدونن علاقه ای درکاره خوبه؛هرکدومتون برنامه خودشو دنبال کنه انشالا درفرصت مناسب بهم برسید.بازم میگم تو خودت رو بساز خودشون افتخارت رو میکنن؛امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی،من فقط از تجربیات و واقعیت های زندگی گفتم!امیدوارم هیچوقت مزه این واقعیت هارو نچشی،هیجوقت.

----------


## Heisenberg1997

شرایطت خیلی سخته نمیدونم چی بگم
فقط اینو میدونم که با رشته ای مثل پرستاری هم میشه یه زندگی خوب ساخت
دیگه انتظاراتو نباید تااینحد بالاببرن خانواده ها
چه خبره مگه جنگه فقط به پزشک میدن
الان پرستاری هم ماهی خداتومن حقوق داره و یک زندگی خیلی خوب میشه باهاش ساخت
چرا اینطوری میکنن بعضی خانواده ها؟
مگه آدم از زندگی چی میخواد؟
داداش پیشنهاد من ب تو اینه که با همین حرفا قانعشون کنی و پرستاری بخونی و فکر سال بعدو نکنی
داداش من،اوضاع امسالو که دیدی؟سال بعد هیچ تضمینی نیست که بهتر بشه اوضاع و بلکه ممکنه شرایط بدتر هم بشه بخصوص برای نظام قدیما
اگه بخوای بمونی ریسک بزرگی کردی و ممکنه همینم از دست بدی
امسال هرطوری ک هست فقط باید بارو بندیلو ببندیو بری دانشگاه
فکرشو کردی که اگه سال بعد همه چیز بدتر بشه و بازم خدایی نکرده قبول نشی چقدر اوضاع بدتر میشه برات؟
والااینطور که تو میگی من شک دارم بتونی تواین مدت کم واسه سال بعد تمرکزتو بدست بیاری
پس سعی کن به این راضیشون کنی

----------


## 44.51om

Interstellar@
شبیه همیم تقریبن
منم دختر همسایمون امسال کنکور داره 
منم سه تا کنکور دادم
به قول تو دختر با حیا و ماه ای ئه  :Yahoo (4): 

واقعا  یکی از دلایل زندگیم فاطمس ..!! 
فکر نمیکم اگه از دستش بدم دلیلی برا زندگی داشته باشم احتمالان

البته برا من نه هنوز خاستگاری کردم نه اینکه شرط کنکور گذاشتن

----------


## Interstellar

> Interstellar@
> شبیه همیم تقریبن
> منم دختر همسایمون امسال کنکور داره 
> منم سه تا کنکور دادم
> به قول تو دختر با حیا و ماه ای ئه 
> 
> واقعا  یکی از دلایل زندگیم فاطمس ..!! 
> فکر نمیکم اگه از دستش بدم دلیلی برا زندگی داشته باشم احتمالان
> 
> البته برا من نه هنوز خاستگاری کردم نه اینکه شرط کنکور گذاشتن


می دونی دیگه از همه چی متنفر شدم
بی حس شدم
وقتی شرایطشو نداریم عاشقیم
وقتی شرایطشو به دست میاریم دیگه هرگز نمی تونیم کسی رو به اون اندازه دوست داشته باشیم
مشکل من اینه اونم منو می خواد 
واقعا می دونم چقدر دوستم داره
ولی اخه چطور خوشبختش کنم 
تنها راه برای من یه شغل سطح بالا بود که اونم
کنکور 98 تماما برباد داد!

----------


## Grunge Kid

> *داداش من خیلیا دیدم مشابه خودت بودن به قول داداشیا این عشق نیست برو دانشگاه چشم دلت باز میشه میفهمی چه خبره 
> 
> الان تومحدودی فکر میکنی بشه نشه همین یدونه ولی همین تو قبول شو برو دانشگاه اگه هوایی  نشدی*





> وابسته آدم ها نباش.هیچوقت!ولی وابسته اهدافت باش! شاید امروز حرف منو درک نکنی ولی چندین سال دیگه بامغز و استخون درک میکنی..متاسفانه شما خیلیییی جوانی و نمیدونی دنیا بازیهای عجیبی داره!دقیقا همون کسی تورو خواهدشکست که شب و روز بهش فکرمیکردی!شاید فکر کنی خودخواهانه ست ولی اول ازهمه بخودت فکرکن؛احترام بذار!توهمین الان خودت رو داری خورد میکنی چجور انتظار داری اونها اینکارو نکنن؟درس و پند نمیخوام بدم؛شاید خوشت نیاد از حرفم،ولی من دارم میبینم همین دختردایی که میگی دوستت داره؛یونی که بره حتی اگه اون سه رشته هم نباشه بشما وفا نخواهد کرد!اگردختری کسی رو بخاد هیچکی جلودارش نیست حتا پدرش: )مگراینکه سبک خانواده خیلییی سنتی باشه؛پسرخوب بخودن احترام بذار؛ب آینده ت.فردا اگه واسه خودت کسی نباشی هیچکی چون عاشقته!!!واست وفانخواهد کرد!!هیچکس؛پس لطفا بخاطر خودت؛همین تنها آدمی که همیشه همراهت خواهد بود بشین و تمرکز کن؛بخودت و خوشبختی فکرکن؛تواگر کسی بشی همون داییت میاد خواستگاریت.اگراین رویه ت خوب بود نتیجه میداد..بازم میگم هیچوقت معتاد آدما نباش؛همه یکروز تنهات میذارن،منتهی یکی دیرتر یکی زودتر.اگرفک میکنی خیلی آیه یاسم بدون شمااولین نفری نیستی و نخاهی هم بود که عاشق کسی شدی!که همه چیتو واسش میذاری؛مطمعن باش عاقبت عشق و عاشقی و این داستانا شیرین نیست...خیلی تلخه.پس ازفکر عاشقی بیا بیرون.بذارهمه چی تو زمان خودش اتفاق بیفته.شماتوسنی نیستی که بخای تشکیل خانواده و خواستگاری و..بری؛همین که خانواده ها میدونن علاقه ای درکاره خوبه؛هرکدومتون برنامه خودشو دنبال کنه انشالا درفرصت مناسب بهم برسید.بازم میگم تو خودت رو بساز خودشون افتخارت رو میکنن؛امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی،من فقط از تجربیات و واقعیت های زندگی گفتم!امیدوارم هیچوقت مزه این واقعیت هارو نچشی،هیجوقت.


دقیقا حرف این دوستمون درسته. منم همه این داستانا رو تجربه کردم. فقط به خودت و علاقه ی خودت اهمیت بده

----------


## Rubiker

> سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
> اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
> یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
> و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
> متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
> خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
> اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
>  نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
> انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم



با سلام دوست خوبم
در مورد مطلبی که گفتی من نظر شخصیم رو میگم (از طرف کسی که بعد سال ها میخواد کنکور بده بعنوان یه برادر بزرگتر)
ببین اگه بخوام از دو زاویه به مشکلی (ظاهرا) که برات پیش اومده یا برات بوجود آوردند نگاه کنم باید بهت بگم1-       شرط دایی گرامی که مشکلی رو برات بوجود آورده2-      مشکل خودت که بعد از 3 بار کنکور رتبه 7800 منطقه 3 هستی . مورد اول: نظر پدر خانوم آینده ت اگه بخوایم منطقی بهش نگاه کنیم یه نوعی توهین به شخصیت و منیت تو هست. اینکه تو فعلا هیچی نیستی و فقط با پزشکی و دندان و دارو هویت پیدا میکنی (یا در حد دختر من میشی). اینجور نگاهها به زندگی خیلی خطرناکه. میشه راحت حدس زد که شما حتی پزشک هم بشی و اوایل نتونی به اون صورت در آمد داشته باشی پدر خانوم گرامی میگه عرضه نداری پول دربیاری؟؟ یا اگه مشکلی تو شغلت پیش بیاد که موجب شکایت مریض بشه باز انگ بی عرضگی به پیشونیت میخوره. چون اساسا نگاه نگاه جالبی نیست به زندگی. اینم نمیشه گفت من که با باباش کاری ندارم میخوام با دختری که بقول خودت بهترین دختر ایرانه (و من هم میگم حتما هست) زندگی کنم حرف بی پایه ایه. چون پدرشم بخشی از زندگی خانومت هست و بخشی از زندگی تو هم خواهد شد. مورد دوم: اگه رک و بی پرده باهات صحبت کنم تو بعد 3 سال رتبه 7800 کنکوری. یعنی تو درسا رو بلد نیستی. چه 3 سال زحمت کشیده باشی چه 30 سال. مهم اینه تو سطح فعلیت 7800 هست. اما راه حل مشکل تو همین نقطه ضعفت هست. شما باید بجای اینکه دائم پیش خودت بگی من باید مثلا پزشکی قبول شم تا پدر طرف راضی بشه بیای اهدافتو کوتاه کوتاه بچینی و سعیت رو بذاری به این هدف کوتاه. مثلا شما دوست داری ازدواج کنی. پیش نیاز ازدواج اینه سه رشته تاپ بیاری. پیش نیاز این سه رشته اینه درسارو بلد باشی (مثلا زیست و شیمی) و پیش نیاز درصد بالا اینه مثلا تو فصل محلول ها از شیمی و پروتئین سازی از زیست رو بلد باشی و پیش نیاز این فصلا اینه مثلا تدریس معلم رو ببینی بیشتر مرور کنی تست بزنی یا هر چی. پس تو در وهله اول سعی کن به درسات مسلط بشی. یعنی هدفت رو کوتاه بذار و سعیت رو بکن به اون هدف کوتاهت برسی. چون همین هدفهای کوچیک پله پله تو رو به هدف اصلیت خواهد رسوند. یعنی هر بار که با موفقیت به هدفت میرسی یعنی یه گام به محبوبت نزدیک شدی و این میتونه روحیه و تمرکزتو ببره بالا. هر کس برای اینکه روحیه ش بالا بره نیاز به مدرک داره. به این حرفای تکراری بیخود که میگن مثبت فکر کن و اینا هیچ کاری ندارم. تا کسی مدرکی نداشته باشه برای مثبت اندیشی این اتفاق نمیفته. (یعنی چی، یعنی اگه داوطلبی ده بار ترازش تو فلان آزمون شده 5300 هر چقدرم بهش بگی مثبت فکر کن بی اساسه. تا طرف یکی دوبار با تلاشش 5600 نیاورده باشه نمیتونه مثبت فکر کنه).  در مورد تو هم همیشه تو ذهنت باشه من اگه برنامه این دو یا هر چند روزم رو تموم کنم شمارش معکوس برای رسیدن به محبوبم شروع میشه. یعنی رسما یه مشکل بر هم زننده تمرکز رو تبدیل می کنی به یه فرصت برای روحیه و انگیزه و چه چیزی بهتر از اینکه آدم در آرزوی رسیدن به محبوب تلاش کنه.در طریق عشقبازی امن و آسایش بلاس/// ریش باد آن دل که با درد تو خواهد مرهمی
اهل کام و ناز را در کوی رندی راه نیست/// رهروی باید جهان سوزی نه خامی بی‌غمی

----------


## wonshower

> سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
> اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
> یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
> و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
> متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
> خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
> اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
>  نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
> انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم


داداش خدایش ،خودمونی بگم ،چهارسال بعددختردایی ات برات هیچ فرفی بابقیه نمیکنه،دایی منم باهمین احساسات ازدواج کردالان پشیمونه ،به نظرم عاقلانه ازدواج کن ،مگ دختردایینم دکتره؟توام بایددکترشی ..الان تواین زمان عاشق شدن یعنی بدبخت کردن خودت ول کن این چیزایه احساسیو ...تودانشگاه ک  فتی میری هم سطح خودتواتخاب میکنی اگ دکترشدی بایه خانم دکتر میدونی یعنی چی؟‌یعنی دوناادم ک فقط درحال پیشرفتن اززندگیت لذت میبری حالا دخترداییتوببر باید به فکرارایش ،لباس و...باشی البته اگ  اونجورباشه درکل اینازودگذره ...عاشقد الان زوده ...فقط درس...

بهتریناتودانشگاه های تاپن

----------


## Rafolin403

فکر میکنم راه اشتباهی رو پیش گرفتید شاید ایشون قصدش ایجاد انگیزه بوده واسه شما!
شماهم اگر واقعا میخواینش باید این شرط، باعث انگیزه ی شما بشه نه که دائما فکر کنید میرسم یا نه...


در اخر قصه ی کفش قرمز رو نمیدونم شنیدین یانه!
یکی تعریف میکرد میگفت ۶_۷سالم بود واسم یه کفش قرمز هدیه اوردن، اندازه نبود... مامانم گفت قایمش کنه... هر وقت بزرگتر شدم درمیاره بپوشم!
سه سال گذشت تو این مدت همش تو رویای کفش قرمز بودم شبا همش به این فکر میکردم کی بزرگتر میشم و این کفشو پا میزنم!!!
یه روز مامانم کفشو از انباری بیرون اورد باورم نمیشد سه سال عاشق این کفش بودم... حتی اون رنگِ قرمزی که تو ذهنم بود هم هیچ شباهتی به این قرمز نداشت... کفشه انگاری هیچ شباهتی به تصوراتی که ازش نگه داشته بودم نداشت... توی رویاپردازیام اونقده قشنگ نقش بسته بود که از تصویر خودش جلوتر زده بود!!!

----------


## izngoud

من به همه بچه ها ميگم  كه براي پشت  كنكور موندن يا نموندن بايد فقط به يك سؤال پاسخ  بدن
آيا من تمام تلاشم رو كرده بودم و با حد اكثر توانل درس خوندم يا نه؟ 
اگر  جواب شما به سؤال بالا، بله هست كه بي تعارف ميگم عمر خودتون رو حروم نكنيد و بي خودي پشت كنكور نمونيد  كه اتفاق خاصي قرار نيست براي شما بيوفته (به هر حال بر حسب شرايط تحصيلي، مالي خانواده و استعدادتون اين نهايت شما بوده و كار چنداني از دستتون  ديگه بر نمياد) 
ولي امر جوابتون  به سؤال بالا، خير هست بايد بشينيد با خودتون تصميم بگيريد كه ايا حوصله يك سال درس خوندن فشرده ديگه رو دارم؟ ايا ميتونم رتبم رو تغيير خاصي بدم؟ ايا تغييري كه ميتونم ايجاد كنم در حدي هست كه به چيزي  كه براش پشت كنكور ميخوام بمونم  بيارزه؟ 
اگر براي تمام اين سؤال ها جواب داشتيد ديگه وقت رو هدر نديد و كمر همت رو ببنيد و يك سال تلاش كنيد، حداقلش  هم اگر باز هم به نتيجه نرسيديد با حد اكثر تلاشتون، ديگه حسرتي  در زندگيتون نخواهيد داشت
يكي از زشت ترين نگاه ها به ازدواج همين نگاه ابزاري و ماهيت  قرارداديشه كه دايي شما منيت و شخصيت شما رو در حد يه جلبك  ميدونه مه صرفا با قبول شدن در يك رشته كذايي  اين جلبك تبديل به يه ماشين پول  ساز مطمئن ميشه توصيه من اينه كه به همچنين شخص 
حتي سلام هم نكنيد و كمي هم بيش تر با جنس مخالف معاشرت كنيد تا اين تغيرات هورموني  كه در تمام كلامتون پر واضحه حداقل فروكش  كنه
پينوشت:هيج وقت منيتتون رو براي هيج امري (مثل جنس مخالف هرچه قدر هم زيبا باشه) از بين نبريد 
موفق باشيد

----------


## Akhm

> می دونی تقصیرم نیست به خدا تو نمی دونی چقدر باحیا وماهه
> مشکل من این بود که زود عاشق شدم
> کاش دو سه سال دیرتر این اتفاق میفتاد


اگر این دختر ذره ای دوستت داشته باشه همینطوری قبولت میکنه شرط برات نمیذاره
دقت کن گفتم ذره ای دوستت داشته باشه
باباش و این حرفا بهانه است.
مگه تو برای دوست داشتنش شرط گذاشتی؟
اگه پدر شما مخالف بود شما هم دست رو دست میذاشتی؟
عشق یک طرفه فقط زندگیت رو نابود میکنه

----------


## rezamh

ببین داداش اگه این مشکلت از روی هوا و هوس و احساسات نیست و واقعا عاشقی بهت بگم که خیالت راحت تو این یه سال کسی نمیاد دختر داییت رو ببره.فعلا هست.تو بشین با خیال راحت و بدون نگرانی و استرس درستو بخون اگه اون سه تا رشته رو شدی که تموم اگر خدای نکرده یک درصد نشد اون موقع برو منطقی با داییت صحبت کن راضی میشه.بلخره داییه دیگه بچه خواهرشو هرچی هم باشه دوست داره.موفق باشی پسر عاشق :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Baloot

> قبل عید 9تا10 ساعت
> بعد عید بالای12 ساعت
> منتها مشکلم عدم تمرکز وافکار منفی بود که ساعت مفیدو کم می کرد


واقا اینقدر میخوندی 
حتی اگه فکر و ذکر هم داشتی با این قدر خوندن نباید 7800 میشدی

----------


## _Nyusha_

:Yahoo (2):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_اگه دختره دوست داره نباید براش مهم باشه تو چی درمیای 
_

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Interstellar


سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
 نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم


عزیز دو راهی سختی داری بین همسر اینده ات و یک سال دیگه بمونی /یا بری پیرا پزشکی 
با دختر دایی ات حرف بزن اگه دوست داره یک کاری کنه باباش از خر شیطان پایین بیاد وگرنه یا باید بمونی برای99 یا بری پیرا*

----------


## sagad1369

سلام .به نظرم بچسب به درس ات.پول داشته باشی همه چیز درست میشه.دارا که باشی سارا خودش میاد.دایت حرف بدی نزده الان همه اینجوریند.شما پول نداشته باشی شاید سال اول زندگی مشترک بهشت باشه خانواده ها کمک میکنند کم و بیش.اما بعد از اون جهنم رو به چشمت میبینی.زندگی مشترک که همون چند ماه اول نیست.شما پرستاری هم بیاری توی این زمونه باید صد هزار بار خدارو شکر کنی.اگه واقعا میخوای زندگی خودت رو عوض کنی(کاری به دختر دایت)نداشته باش .مطمن باش اگه بتونی یه رشته خوب بیاری زندگی خودتو رو تامین کردی.بعدشم یه چیز بگمتوب دنیا که فقط ایشون نیستد شما میگی فقط این.قول بهت میدم وقتی بری دانشگاه یا اینکه توی جامعه کار ی پیدا بکنی از ایشون سرتر هم پیدا می‌کنی.فعلا اگه مخوای خودت رو ****** ندهی تا اخر عمرت یه بار تصمیم درست رو بگیر.توی این دوره زمونه پول حرف اول رو میزنه، شما پولدار بودین اصلا دایت بهت نمی‌گفت برو درس بخون.ایشالله هرچی که خیره.موفق باشین

----------


## Interstellar

از همه دوستان متشکرم راهنماییتون مفید بود ممنون.

----------


## 44.51om

> از همه دوستان متشکرم راهنماییتون مفید بود ممنون.


حالا میری کنکور بدی یا میمونی؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## WallE06

حتمن باید پزشکی قبول شی؟

رشته های خوب دیگه هم کم نیستا

----------


## WallE06

یه چیزدیگه 
اونم اینکه به جنس مخالف زیاد وابسته نباش
کافیه یکی بهتر از تو پیدا بشه 
اونوقت باید فاتحه همه چیزوبخونی

----------


## Interstellar

> حالا میری کنکور بدی یا میمونی؟


برای کنکور نظام جدید می خونم

----------


## Django

چرا میپرسی از فکرش در بیای این یه سالو؟
در نیا ولی بیشترین تلاشتو بکن.
یا میشه یا نه!

----------


## naazanin

چه نظرات گرانبهایی تو این تاپیک وجود داره : ))


+++
شما  قراره حداقل 9 سال دیگه تازه به درآمد یه پزشک عمومی برسید!
تو این 9 سال کی تامینتون میکنه؟ دایی شما قبول میکنه خودش یا پدر شما خرج زندگیتون رو بدن؟
معذرت میخوام ولی انگار دایی شما فقط میخواد سنگ بندازه، اینم قبول بشید یچیز دیگه میگه!
چون برای من قابل قبول هست که نگران وضع مالی دامادش باشه، ولی اینکه بخواد تعیین کنه چقدر و از چه راهی درآمد داشته باشه عجیبه!!!
اگه خودتون خیلی علاقه به 3 تا رشته دارید بمونید، ولی اگه مثلا به پرستاری و پیراپزشکی یا فرهنگیان علاقه دارید همین امسال برید دانشگاه و سعی کنید دایی محترم رو راضی کنید!
خیلی هم تو موضع ضعف نباشید، دخترداییتون اگه واقعا شما رو دوست داشته باشه پدرش رو راضی میکنه.
از عجیب ترین شرط های ازدواجی بود که شنیدم!!!

----------


## bbehzad

بی پولی نکشیدی تا عاشقی یادت بره.با این طرز فکر داییت قطعا ازدواجم کنی موفق نمیشی.

----------


## RamtinArman

تصمیمات هورمونی نگیرید ... 
بستگی داره شخصیت خودتو توی کجا می بینی . 
1 -اگه می خوای پزشک بشی هدفت اینه بمون پشت کنکور تا بشی 
2 - اگه می خوای پزشک شی که دختر داییتو بگیری ... بی خیال شو برو دختر دایتو بگیر
3- اگه می خوای دختر داییتو بگیری و پزشکی هم بخونی احتمالا وسط ترم های پزشکی متوجه می شی که ازدواج فامیلی خطر ناکه از لحاظ بزشکی !
4- شما داری داماد یه خانواده ای می شی که بابای طرف می گه دخترو میدم به یه دکتر دیگه (آره حتما ریخته تو خیابون پر دکتره )
5- داری می گی سال دیگه دختر داییت تازه کنکور داره یعنی دختر داییت 16 یا 17 سالشه الان !
6- امسال بری خواستگاری دختر داییت می شه 17 ساله ! 
__________________________________________________  ___
هرچند من الان اینجا طومار هم بنویسم شما تو فکر اینی که دختر دایی دبیستانیتو بگیری ... ولی یه دقیقه فکر کن با خودت 10 سال دیگه رو
اصلا گور بابای 10 سال دیگه شما سال بعد همون ادمی نیسیتی که الان هستی چطور می تونی با کسی ازدواج کنی که هنوز مشتق رو بهش درس ندادن ! 
اصلا بگیم 2 ساله همدیگرو می شناسید و با هم دیفید ... واقعا شما با دختری دوستی داشتی که 14 سالش بوده ؟

----------


## harfe-akhari

سلام، با این تایپیک فکر کردم شمام مشکل من رو دارید اومدم دیدم نه بحث یه چیز دیگست. لطفا مشکلات نظام قدیم رو مورد بحث قرار بدید تا بتونیم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## mehdi1900

چند سالته ؟
آخه یه پسر تو سن وسال تو بدون هیچ درآمد و کاری وقت عاشق شدنشه!
مرد مومن زندگی واقعی سریالای صدا و سیما نیست که همینجوری عاشق شید و دست همو بگیرید و آخرش همه چی به خوبی و خوشی تموم شه. ملت نون شب ندارن شما میای فیلم فارسی واسمون تعریف میکنی.

----------


## faezeh_r

همین امسال انتخاب رشته کن برو دانشگاه
سال دیگه که دخترخانم خودش کنکور داد رتبش شد بوق هزار=/ بهت جواب مثبت میده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## am3213

*از عشق بگو زیبای من ....*

----------


## Alir3zaa

فرض کن سال دیگه پزشکی آوردی ، پزشکی تهران هم آوردی ، همون موقع هم یکی سر راهش سبز شد و ازدواج کرد!
قطعا مطمئن باش اون موقع حالت خیلی بدتر از الآنه که رتبه ات شده 3800 منطقه 3

----------


## mohammad1397

تو این اوضاع مملکت من موندم چطور به فکر عشق و عاشقی افتادی ؟؟!!!

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
> اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
> یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
> و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
> متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
> خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
> اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
>  نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
> انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم


*خوبه برای تو شرط گذاشتن همین خیلی خوبه
نمیخوام داستان عشقم رو بگم بشنوی 100 سال باید گریه کرد من چه دل بزرگی دارم تا الان خرد نشدم 
نزدیک ترین های من یه کارهایی سر من اوردن 
کسانی که بهم میگفتن برادر ذات خودشون رو بعد از یه شرایطی برای من رو کردن
عشقم از دستم رفت 
بهش گفتم حداقل شرط ناممکن بزار عشقم هم بهم پشت کرد
گر از سطان طمع کردم خطا بود / گر از دلبر وفا جستم جفا کرد
کسی که هنوز برگرده نظرش عوض بشه برمیگردم براش ولی زدم زمین 
دنیا نامرد تر از اونی هست که فکرش بکنی از کسایی ممکنه ضربه بخوری که فکرش هم نمی کنی همون طوری که من خوردم 
من چیزی نگفتم از داستان عشق غمگینم ولی بدون بدتر از تو خیلی زیاده یکیش من*

----------


## DR.del

سلام دوست عزیز
ببین کلا عشق و درس خوندن دوتا چیز متضاد همن یعنی اصلا عشق و عاشقی تمرکز رو از شما میگیره و نمیتونی کاریش کنی متاسفانه واینکه خیال کنی یک سال دیگه بمونی و بخونی میتونی بیاری اون سه رشته رو سخت در اشتباهی مگر که به تعادل برسونی که کار خیلی خیلی سختیه
ببین همه عاشق میشن و این حق هر کسیه ولی هرچیزی زمانی داره و دختر دایی شما هم کوچیکه هنوز و مشکل شما هم اینه که فکر میکنی که همون موقعی که نتایج رو زدن و شما اون سه رشته رو آوردی فرداش میری خواستگاری و دختر میدن بهت نه عزیزم این حرفا نیست اصن مطمئین باش نمیدن بهت داییت بهونه میاره که هنوز دخترش کوچیکه و باید درس بخونه و در بهترین حالت ممکنه که یه شیرینی با هم بخورین و اسمتون رو هم باشه.
بعدش اصن فرضا دختر داییت رو به شما دادن و بعله رو گرفتین شما داری ازدواج خانوادگی میکنی میفهمی یعنی چی؟؟ یعنی باید پاشین برین مشاوره ژنتیک که میتونین بچه سالمی بدنیا بیارین یا نه . اونوقت اگه اونجا گفتن بهم نمیخورین و نباید ازدواج کنین چی؟؟؟؟؟؟
منطقی فکر کردن الان واسه شما خیلی سخته ولی سعی کنین منطقی فکر کنین و از عقلتون کمک بگیرین.
اینکه دختر داییت سر جاش هست و حالا حالاها کسی نمیاد سراغش رو خیالت راحت باشه چون تو تهران که حداقل کسی نمیاد بگیره دختر 16 ساله رو بعدشم الان انقدر شرایط ازدواج سخت شده که کمتر پسری به فکر ازدواجه.
ببین من که نمیتونم درست راهنماییت کنم چون که تخصصی ندارم در این زمینه و خودمم بیار عاشق شدک که پدرم در اومد تا فراموشش کردم ولی شما باید از افراد متخصص در حوزه رابطه و عاشقی کمک بگیرین حتی روانشناس هم شاید درست نتونه راهنمایی کنه من قبلا با یکی در ارتباط بودم که خیلی کمکم کرد ولی الان خبری ازش ندارم ولی از این افراد هستن باید بگردی.

موفق باشی دوست عزیز.

----------


## Interstellar

> سلام دوست عزیز
> ببین کلا عشق و درس خوندن دوتا چیز متضاد همن یعنی اصلا عشق و عاشقی تمرکز رو از شما میگیره و نمیتونی کاریش کنی متاسفانه واینکه خیال کنی یک سال دیگه بمونی و بخونی میتونی بیاری اون سه رشته رو سخت در اشتباهی مگر که به تعادل برسونی که کار خیلی خیلی سختیه
> ببین همه عاشق میشن و این حق هر کسیه ولی هرچیزی زمانی داره و دختر دایی شما هم کوچیکه هنوز و مشکل شما هم اینه که فکر میکنی که همون موقعی که نتایج رو زدن و شما اون سه رشته رو آوردی فرداش میری خواستگاری و دختر میدن بهت نه عزیزم این حرفا نیست اصن مطمئین باش نمیدن بهت داییت بهونه میاره که هنوز دخترش کوچیکه و باید درس بخونه و در بهترین حالت ممکنه که یه شیرینی با هم بخورین و اسمتون رو هم باشه.
> بعدش اصن فرضا دختر داییت رو به شما دادن و بعله رو گرفتین شما داری ازدواج خانوادگی میکنی میفهمی یعنی چی؟؟ یعنی باید پاشین برین مشاوره ژنتیک که میتونین بچه سالمی بدنیا بیارین یا نه . اونوقت اگه اونجا گفتن بهم نمیخورین و نباید ازدواج کنین چی؟؟؟؟؟؟
> منطقی فکر کردن الان واسه شما خیلی سخته ولی سعی کنین منطقی فکر کنین و از عقلتون کمک بگیرین.
> اینکه دختر داییت سر جاش هست و حالا حالاها کسی نمیاد سراغش رو خیالت راحت باشه چون تو تهران که حداقل کسی نمیاد بگیره دختر 16 ساله رو بعدشم الان انقدر شرایط ازدواج سخت شده که کمتر پسری به فکر ازدواجه.
> ببین من که نمیتونم درست راهنماییت کنم چون که تخصصی ندارم در این زمینه و خودمم بیار عاشق شدک که پدرم در اومد تا فراموشش کردم ولی شما باید از افراد متخصص در حوزه رابطه و عاشقی کمک بگیرین حتی روانشناس هم شاید درست نتونه راهنمایی کنه من قبلا با یکی در ارتباط بودم که خیلی کمکم کرد ولی الان خبری ازش ندارم ولی از این افراد هستن باید بگردی.
> 
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز.


تقابل عقل وعشق مفهومی که توی ادبیات هم بود فکر کنم بهتره فراموشش کنم.

----------


## 44.51om

> تقابل عقل وعشق مفهومی که توی ادبیات هم بود فکر کنم بهتره فراموشش کنم.


دختره رو فراموش کنی؟

----------


## Interstellar

> دختره رو فراموش کنی؟


بله

----------


## MH.FA2343

> همین امسال انتخاب رشته کن برو دانشگاه
> سال دیگه که دخترخانم خودش کنکور داد رتبش شد بوق هزار=/ بهت جواب مثبت میده


حقیقتش ربطی نداره دختر دایی ایشون چه رتبه ای میارن! به رتبه این آقا پسر ربط داره که میخواد خواستگاری کنه. چون یه نفر دیگه که پزشک هست میتونه بیاد و بره خواستگاری! و از نظر سطح بالا بودن دختر دایی ایشون حتی اگه پزشکی یا سه رشته هم نیارن پدرشون دختر خانم رو تامین میکنن!

----------


## MH.FA2343

> سلام دوست عزیز
> ببین کلا عشق و درس خوندن دوتا چیز متضاد همن یعنی اصلا عشق و عاشقی تمرکز رو از شما میگیره و نمیتونی کاریش کنی متاسفانه واینکه خیال کنی یک سال دیگه بمونی و بخونی میتونی بیاری اون سه رشته رو سخت در اشتباهی مگر که به تعادل برسونی که کار خیلی خیلی سختیه
> ببین همه عاشق میشن و این حق هر کسیه ولی هرچیزی زمانی داره و دختر دایی شما هم کوچیکه هنوز و مشکل شما هم اینه که فکر میکنی که همون موقعی که نتایج رو زدن و شما اون سه رشته رو آوردی فرداش میری خواستگاری و دختر میدن بهت نه عزیزم این حرفا نیست اصن مطمئین باش نمیدن بهت داییت بهونه میاره که هنوز دخترش کوچیکه و باید درس بخونه و در بهترین حالت ممکنه که یه شیرینی با هم بخورین و اسمتون رو هم باشه.
> بعدش اصن فرضا دختر داییت رو به شما دادن و بعله رو گرفتین شما داری ازدواج خانوادگی میکنی میفهمی یعنی چی؟؟ یعنی باید پاشین برین مشاوره ژنتیک که میتونین بچه سالمی بدنیا بیارین یا نه . اونوقت اگه اونجا گفتن بهم نمیخورین و نباید ازدواج کنین چی؟؟؟؟؟؟
> منطقی فکر کردن الان واسه شما خیلی سخته ولی سعی کنین منطقی فکر کنین و از عقلتون کمک بگیرین.
> اینکه دختر داییت سر جاش هست و حالا حالاها کسی نمیاد سراغش رو خیالت راحت باشه چون تو تهران که حداقل کسی نمیاد بگیره دختر 16 ساله رو بعدشم الان انقدر شرایط ازدواج سخت شده که کمتر پسری به فکر ازدواجه.
> ببین من که نمیتونم درست راهنماییت کنم چون که تخصصی ندارم در این زمینه و خودمم بیار عاشق شدک که پدرم در اومد تا فراموشش کردم ولی شما باید از افراد متخصص در حوزه رابطه و عاشقی کمک بگیرین حتی روانشناس هم شاید درست نتونه راهنمایی کنه من قبلا با یکی در ارتباط بودم که خیلی کمکم کرد ولی الان خبری ازش ندارم ولی از این افراد هستن باید بگردی.
> 
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز.


علاوه بر اون خط قرمز شما تا اتمام تحصیل هیچ درامدی ندارین! با کدوم پول ازدواج میکنین؟ تو دوران دانشجویی که دارید پزشکی میخونید فقط 7 سال عمومی دارید بعدش میرید دنبال ازدواج؟ ایشون سال دیگه کنکور داد یه رشته ای قبول شد که 4 ساله تموم کنه باید سه سال منتظر بشینه تا شما فقط عمومی رو تموم کنید و... بنظر من این شرط دایی شما بهانه ست. شرمنده. خیلی سخته.

----------


## Interstellar

> علاوه بر اون خط قرمز شما تا اتمام تحصیل هیچ درامدی ندارین! با کدوم پول ازدواج میکنین؟ تو دوران دانشجویی که دارید پزشکی میخونید فقط 7 سال عمومی دارید بعدش میرید دنبال ازدواج؟ ایشون سال دیگه کنکور داد یه رشته ای قبول شد که 4 ساله تموم کنه باید سه سال منتظر بشینه تا شما فقط عمومی رو تموم کنید و... بنظر من این شرط دایی شما بهانه ست. شرمنده. خیلی سخته.


میدونم دیگه هیچی مهم نیست برام

----------


## Callmesham

> *داداش من خیلیا دیدم مشابه خودت بودن به قول داداشیا این عشق نیست برو دانشگاه چشم دلت باز میشه میفهمی چه خبره 
> 
> الان تومحدودی فکر میکنی بشه نشه همین یدونه ولی همین تو قبول شو برو دانشگاه اگه هوایی  نشدی*


چقد چیپ فک میکنی

----------


## Callmesham

خب دیگه مشاور خانوادس الان همه میان همه نظر میدن!

----------


## RamtinArman

> میدونم دیگه هیچی مهم نیست برام


من تو شرایطت بودم مجید خراط ها خیلی بهم کمک کرد

----------


## zaaaahra

بمون و قبول شو و بعدش تو کلاس بذار  :Yahoo (76): 
من جا تو بودم همین کارو میکردم اخه این سن که سن عشق و عاشقی نیست بعدا دختر خوشگل میبینی دختر داییت از سرت میپره بعد آرزو داییت میشه تو بری خواستگاری  :Yahoo (20): پلیدم خودتونینا :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> فرض کن سال دیگه پزشکی آوردی ، پزشکی تهران هم آوردی ، همون موقع هم یکی سر راهش سبز شد و ازدواج کرد!
> قطعا مطمئن باش اون موقع حالت خیلی بدتر از الآنه که رتبه ات شده 3800 منطقه 3


دیقیقا احتمالش هست اینجوری بشه‌دوستمون واقعا عاشق نیست تو تله احساسی گیر کرده بخصوص شرایط روحی کنکور ک خیلی خاصه.نباید ب هیچ کس دلبست هر لحظه ممکنه ی شرط جدید بیاد وسط ممکنه ی گزینه همه چی تموم جور بشه مطمئن باش حتی اگه پزشکیم قبول بشی یکی بهتر از تو پیدا بشه قطعا حذف میشی بخصوص اگه پای پولم وسط باشه  اصلا جامعه یجوریه انگار درست شده برای تو ذوق زدن.

----------


## zaaaahra

حالا من کاری به عشق و عاشقیت ندارم اما برا تمرکزت یه برنامه هست اسمش پومودورو دانلود کن هر ۲۵ دقه یه بار تمرکز میکنی رو خوندنت بعد تایم استراحت میده این باعث میشه به هوای برنامه هم که شده بشینی بخونی

----------


## zaaaahra

> تصمیمات هورمونی نگیرید ... 
> بستگی داره شخصیت خودتو توی کجا می بینی . 
> 1 -اگه می خوای پزشک بشی هدفت اینه بمون پشت کنکور تا بشی 
> 2 - اگه می خوای پزشک شی که دختر داییتو بگیری ... بی خیال شو برو دختر دایتو بگیر
> 3- اگه می خوای دختر داییتو بگیری و پزشکی هم بخونی احتمالا وسط ترم های پزشکی متوجه می شی که ازدواج فامیلی خطر ناکه از لحاظ بزشکی !
> 4- شما داری داماد یه خانواده ای می شی که بابای طرف می گه دخترو میدم به یه دکتر دیگه (آره حتما ریخته تو خیابون پر دکتره )
> 5- داری می گی سال دیگه دختر داییت تازه کنکور داره یعنی دختر داییت 16 یا 17 سالشه الان !
> 6- امسال بری خواستگاری دختر داییت می شه 17 ساله ! 
> __________________________________________________  ___
> ...


فقط مورد سه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## HossEin_v

> بهترین دختر ایرانه بدون شک من مشکلم با پدرشه
> وگرنه اونم دوستم داره 
> میگم پدرش بهانه نداشته باشه روز خواستگاری


یادش به خیر! منم یه زمانی از این احساسات هورمونی داشتم و تجربه ش کردم و بخاطر همین هم درکت میکنم

ولی  شما باید بدونی که این احساست بخاطر ترشح یکسری هورمون ها مثل اکسی توسین و  این چیزاس که باعث شده فکر کنی دیگه بهتر از این دختردایی روی کره زمین  هیچکسی وجود نداره!! منم سال 1394 این احساس رو تجربه کردم و پیش خودم فکرمیکردم دیگه از این آدم بهتر گیر من میاد! یا همین یا هیچکس ... ولی الان که بزرگتر شدم فهمیدم که این احساسم بخاطر افزایش ترشح همون هورمون ها توی بدنم بوده و نسبت به اون آدم شرطی شدم! الان هم بعد از چندسال بدون اینکه به فکر ازدواج باشم دارم زندگیمو ادامه میدم و ازش لذت میبرم

حالا یه توصیه ی برادرانه خدمتت دارم، شما اول فیلم 500days of summer 2009 رو ببین چون هم بدرد این برهه از زندگیت میخوره و هم توی سالهای بعد به کارت میاد. وقتی این فیلمو دیدی بعدش میتونی با دید معقولانه تر و بهتری درستو بخونی و یه رشته ی توپ قبول شی جوری که بعدا همون داییت خودش بیاد بهت پیشنهاد بده! این فیلمه رو حتما ببین چون شرح حال همین دوران و حال و هوای خودت و امثال خودته که منم تجربه ش رو داشتم

همیشه موفق و سلامت باشی  :Yahoo (8):  یاعلی

----------


## Insidee

ایشلا 1500قبولی .......................
چه حوصله ای داری باو عشق چیه ........
درستو هم بخاطر همین مسایل نخوندی

----------


## mohamad19

> سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
> اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
> یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
> و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
> متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
> خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
> اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
>  نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
> انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم


داداش مسخره نمیکنم به دل نگیر تو باید انگیزت از ما بیشتر باشه  هم برا رشته مورد علاقت میجنگی هم برا عشقت.ولی عجب شرطی داییت گذاشته. لایک داره.  تلاش کن کار نشد نداره.

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Interstellar


سلام بچه ها من کنکور98 سومین کنکورم بود خیلی حالم بده رتبم شده 7800 منطقه3
اصلا باورم نمی شه این درصدام اینقدر بد رتبه دادن رسما امسال جنگ بوده کنکور انگار
یکی از بزرگترین مشکلاتم عدم تمرکزه متاسفانه چون این سه سال عاشق دخترداییم بودم 
و تنها شرط پدرش اینه که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشم اونم دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی 
متاسفانه این استرس پدر منو دراورد این چند سال دایم میگفتم چجوری قبول بشم اگه قبول نشم چی
خواهشا چیکار کنم بچه ها چطور از فکرش دربیام دارم دیوونه می شم مگه میشه از دستش بدم 
اگه یه سال بمونم باید دیگه بهش فکر نکنم راهکارتون چیه این یه سالو از فکرش در بیام
 نمی تونم از دستش بدم واقعا سخته 
انصافا مسخره نکنین دوستان فقط درد دلمو اینجا می تونم بنویسم


یاد شهریار افتادم
بخاطر عشقش رفت پزشکی سال آخرم دختره با یکی دیگه ازدواج کرد و اونم بیخیال درسو ول کرد: (

رتبه ات بد نیست اصلا جای پیشرفتم داری ولی افکار مزاحم نمیذاره
شاید مشاور بتونه بهت کمک کنه 
از همه اینا بگذریم درس خوندن یه انگیزه ی درونی مربوط به خودشو میخواد نه صرفا بخاطر یه شخص
اگه قبولم بشی و وسطای ترم ببری چی؟ 
یکم بیشتر رو خودت تمرکز کن❤ 
یادت نره اول خودتو دوست داشته باش
دوم خودت 
سوم خودت
چهارم خانواده و عشق و...
موفق باشی❤*

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

داداش گلم برو سر درس ومشقت با عشق وعاشقی ایندتو خراب نکن هرچیزی به موقعش 
پستتو دیدم گفتم شاید هنوز بیای انجمن اگه اینو دیدی تا شرایطشو نداشتی عاشق نشو لطفا چون صدمه می خوری فقط

----------


## UNI7ED

> داداش گلم برو سر درس ومشقت با عشق وعاشقی ایندتو خراب نکن هرچیزی به موقعش 
> پستتو دیدم گفتم شاید هنوز بیای انجمن اگه اینو دیدی تا شرایطشو نداشتی عاشق نشو لطفا چون صدمه می خوری فقط


چجوری اینو از زیر خاک کشیدی بیرون  :Yahoo (21):  باور کن طرف یادشم رفته شما اومدی دوباره اپ  کردی ؟ :/

----------


## Ebrahim999

> چجوری اینو از زیر خاک کشیدی بیرون  باور کن طرف یادشم رفته شما اومدی دوباره اپ  کردی ؟ :/


از كسي كه قبل قبولي پزشكي اسمشو دكتر ميزاره بيشتر از اين انتظار نميره

----------


## DR.del

> یادش به خیر! منم یه زمانی از این احساسات هورمونی داشتم و تجربه ش کردم و بخاطر همین هم درکت میکنم
> 
> ولی  شما باید بدونی که این احساست بخاطر ترشح یکسری هورمون ها مثل اکسی توسین و  این چیزاس که باعث شده فکر کنی دیگه بهتر از این دختردایی روی کره زمین  هیچکسی وجود نداره!! منم سال 1394 این احساس رو تجربه کردم و پیش خودم فکرمیکردم دیگه از این آدم بهتر گیر من میاد! یا همین یا هیچکس ... ولی الان که بزرگتر شدم فهمیدم که این احساسم بخاطر افزایش ترشح همون هورمون ها توی بدنم بوده و نسبت به اون آدم شرطی شدم! الان هم بعد از چندسال بدون اینکه به فکر ازدواج باشم دارم زندگیمو ادامه میدم و ازش لذت میبرم
> 
> حالا یه توصیه ی برادرانه خدمتت دارم، شما اول فیلم 500days of summer 2009 رو ببین چون هم بدرد این برهه از زندگیت میخوره و هم توی سالهای بعد به کارت میاد. وقتی این فیلمو دیدی بعدش میتونی با دید معقولانه تر و بهتری درستو بخونی و یه رشته ی توپ قبول شی جوری که بعدا همون داییت خودش بیاد بهت پیشنهاد بده! این فیلمه رو حتما ببین چون شرح حال همین دوران و حال و هوای خودت و امثال خودته که منم تجربه ش رو داشتم
> 
> همیشه موفق و سلامت باشی  یاعلی



داداش من فیلمی که گفتی رو دیدم عالی بود.

----------


## Aryan-

من نمی دونم این تاپیک چرا انقدر داغ شده، چون هم استارتر بنده خدا اخراج شده هم قدیمی هست.

به هر حال نظر بنده به عنوان مشاور : تو سالی که کنکور می دید تحت هر شرایطی عشق ممنوع.

تجربه می گه که این شرایطی هم که براتون گذاشتن خودش بنحوی یه نه خیلی بزرگ هست، دایی شما خیلی هوشمندانه بدون این که بهتون مستقیم بگه نه با یه شرط خودش رو راحت کرده و زندگی شما رو تباه. امسال هر چقدر خوندید حدودا باید 3 برابر تلاش کنید و وقت بذارید تا یه رتبه خوب بیارید.

آقای استارتر اگر با نام کاربری دیگه هستید یا به نحوی دسترسی دارید به پیام ها بهم خصوصی پیام بدید تا راهنمایی تون کنم.

----------


## MELORIN

> من نمی دونم این تاپیک چرا انقدر داغ شده، چون هم استارتر بنده خدا اخراج شده هم قدیمی هست.
> 
> به هر حال نظر بنده به عنوان مشاور : تو سالی که کنکور می دید تحت هر شرایطی عشق ممنوع.
> 
> تجربه می گه که این شرایطی هم که براتون گذاشتن خودش بنحوی یه نه خیلی بزرگ هست، دایی شما خیلی هوشمندانه بدون این که بهتون مستقیم بگه نه با یه شرط خودش رو راحت کرده و زندگی شما رو تباه. امسال هر چقدر خوندید حدودا باید 3 برابر تلاش کنید و وقت بذارید تا یه رتبه خوب بیارید.
> 
> آقای استارتر اگر با نام کاربری دیگه هستید یا به نحوی دسترسی دارید به پیام ها بهم خصوصی پیام بدید تا راهنمایی تون کنم.


تا الان که یه راز بود ولی واجبه بدونین؛
از وقتی خودم رو میشناسم اطرافم بودن کسایی که عاشق مشاورشون بودن :‌))))))))
شوخی نمیکنم !
حتی سر کلاس مشاوره، یه خانمی تشریف اورده بودن معارفه. صحبتای استاد که تموم شد، منو کشوندن یه گوشه و با یه لحن جدی گفت: *مجرده؟!
*حالا این بماند ... اینکه از جلسه بعد با لنز سبز طوسی اومد سر کلاسو کجای دلم بذارم  :Yahoo (23): 

پ.ن : یکی از دلایل عمده نتیجه نگرفتن دانش آموزای دختر تو سال کنکور، *درگیری عاطفی* یک طرفه با اساتید و مشاورانشون هست. شوخی نیست...

----------

